# Door and Rocker Molding Attaching



## MrT (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

I need some help. I bought a project Lemans that was in the process of getting turned into a GTO. Long story short, before I paint it I want to drill the holes for the door and rocker molding. I got the kit from performance years (with the new style mounting for the rockers) but I do not know what diameter the holes are...

From taking a caliper to the clips for the door molding, I come out with .425", 7/16 is .4375". Is 7/16 the size for the holes along the bottom of the door?

As for the rocker trim, I can't figure out how the mounts work. I see that there are 4 screws that run in the bottom of the door frame but it has 2, about 5" long pieces. I don't know how those mount...

Help is appreciated


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What year?


----------



## MrT (Aug 26, 2013)

D'oh

67.

I figured out the long pieces for the rocker molding. They mount underneath the rocker panels and the groove matches to the groove on the molding.

For the door molding; I can't figure out the 1.5'' by 2" (approx) "buttons" with the single screw. How the heck do those things work?


----------

